# Drop crotch jeans



## ShredLife

those are so homosexuals can recognize each other in a crowd you filthy bigot.


----------



## linvillegorge

You can't fix stupid.

I have no clue why anyone would want to look like they shit their drawers.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

ShredLife said:


> those are so homosexuals can recognize each other in a crowd you filthy bigot.


Your avatar is ridiculous.


----------



## ShredLife

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Your avatar is ridiculous.


its my senior yearbook photo.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

You must have been drowning in pussy.


----------



## the_dude

so gigantic dongs do not suffocate?


----------



## Epic

Hammer don't hurt em!


----------



## snowklinger

My legs wouldn't even go in a pair of those.



ShredLife said:


> those are so homosexuals can recognize each other in a crowd you filthy bigot.





CheeseForSteeze said:


> Your avatar is ridiculous.





ShredLife said:


> its my senior yearbook photo.





CheeseForSteeze said:


> You must have been drowning in pussy.


you guys owe me a new keyboard, this one is now covered in coffee.


----------



## david_z

CheeseForSteeze said:


> So what is the deal with these? I went by the local skate park the other day and all the kiddies are wearing them. I had to google this to figure out what the fuck they were even called. When did this even happen? Can't they just sag their jeans like we did in the 90s? I sound like an old fogie saying that, I guess, but whatever.
> 
> For those that don't know what I'm talking about, Google image it. Here's one:


So, wait, you wear these at the waist, but the crotch is just like, not where it's supposed to be?

IDK man. Maybe I am just old, but "*WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH KIDS THESE DAYS?*"


----------



## ShredLife

david_z said:


> IDK man. Maybe I am just old, but "*WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH KIDS THESE DAYS?*"


i blame bath salts and twitter.


----------



## chomps1211

david_z said:


> IDK man. Maybe I am just old, but "*WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH KIDS THESE DAYS?*"





ShredLife said:


> i blame bath salts and twitter.


...it's cuz WE already did all the COOL stuff to be rebelious and anti-establisment back in the 60's & 70's!!! All kids have left now is all the "Stupid Looking" shit!!!

(..._Im gonna dig out my bell bottom jeans n wide collar polyester flower print shirt, and 3" platform shoes!!! Show 'em all what REAL cool looks like!!!_)
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211

...Far Out!!! Groovy!!!


LOL!


----------



## oldmate

I thought they were called slouch pants


----------



## charles_r_cox

I realize style and functionality don't always work together but those pants seem like they could be really awkward to walk in...plus when is stealling your little sisters clothes a fashion style?


----------



## ShredLife

charles_r_cox said:


> ...plus when is stealling your little sisters clothes a fashion style?


since Kanye West.


----------



## snowklinger




----------



## MarshallV82

A couple states outlawed saggy pants in the south. I guess this is their solution.

I'd feel pretty ridiculous walking around like that.


----------



## neni

david_z said:


> Maybe I am just old, but "*WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH KIDS THESE DAYS?*"


I don't even understand baggy pants


----------



## david_z

neni said:


> I don't even understand baggy pants


Did you grow up in the early 1990s?

I can do normal jeans, straight or boot cut, I don't really wear "baggy" casual pants anymore (but back in the day I owned like, several pair of JNCOs), but I definitely have to wear baggy snow pants.


----------



## Banjo

this is the high fashion version of zubaz...


----------



## NWBoarder

So does this mean that Vanilla Ice and MC Hammer were ahead of their time in fashion? And here I always just thought they were being ridiculous for the sake of being ridiculous. I guess I really just don't understand fashion at all.


----------



## tokyo_dom

You know they say that as you get older, you lose the ability to adapt to new styles and fashions. And that most people stop trying to keep up with fashion in your 30s.

What you see your folks wearing (and think looks uncool), is what was cool when they were in their 30s. Back even further, high waisted slacks and fedoras were popular and thats what the oldtimers wear now.

So this is my sticking point I guess. I refuse to follow trendy fashion if it includes this, and I am fairly certain that to these dropcrotch wearing teens, i look like an old fart whatever i think looks good.


Dammit, getting old.


----------



## rambob

At last a thread that makes some sense of relevancy.


----------



## bamfb2

Bieber. That's where the juice for this comes from. Dude pulls tail.

Kids forget he's a rich, famous, music star, pretty boy.....and hence can do whatever he wants. 

They can't.


----------



## bamfb2

ShredLife said:


> since Kanye West.


didn't you mean R Kelly?


----------



## Clarion

I don't know if this is true but I heard the baggy pants and sagging pants fashion came from prison.

Inmates not allowed to wear belts thus some pants sagging. I've also heard that having one pant leg up identified certain gang members since all the inmates are in uniform. When these people were released they kept the fashion as a statement showing they did their "time" and "proud of it".

As a result, those who know inmates started to mimick the same fashion to associate themselves with the person to identify with them. Eventually, the trend caught on and now it's turned into teens who just want to make a rebellious statement.

Again, not sure how much of this is truth. I agree this fashion is one of the most ridiculous things ever and I even thought so when I saw it in highschool during the 90's, however, we were all young once and I'm sure a lot of us did things that were ridiculous in our parent's eyes. Personally, I made potatoe cannons with steel pipes and gasoline. I "outgrew" potatoe cannons before deciding to venture into making ones using propane.


----------



## chomps1211

No Guy outgrows Potato Cannons!!!!!!!
:laugh:


----------



## snowklinger

bamfb2 said:


> didn't you mean R Kelly?


No he doesn't. 

RKelly is a pimp and Kanye West is a pretender.


----------



## neni

Clarion said:


> ...however, we were all young once and I'm sure a lot of us did things that were ridiculous in our parent's eyes.


Haha, back in the earl 90s, in a conservative little Swiss valley, mother went nuts when I began to combine the neat skirts she bought me (and I always denied to wear) with long woolen socks and Docs boots and shaved half of my long hair


----------



## Olex

These pants are a logical progression. It has been cool to wear pants around knees instead of waist. These pants look as if you are wearing them around knees while making sure they can never fall off and show off your tiny package.


----------



## tokyo_dom

Clarion said:


> I don't know if this is true but I heard the baggy pants and sagging pants fashion came from prison.
> 
> Inmates not allowed to wear belts thus some pants sagging. I've also heard that having one pant leg up identified certain gang members since all the inmates are in uniform. When these people were released they kept the fashion as a statement showing they did their "time" and "proud of it".
> 
> As a result, those who know inmates started to mimick the same fashion to associate themselves with the person to identify with them. Eventually, the trend caught on and now it's turned into teens who just want to make a rebellious statement.
> 
> Again, not sure how much of this is truth. I agree this fashion is one of the most ridiculous things ever and I even thought so when I saw it in highschool during the 90's, however, we were all young once and I'm sure a lot of us did things that were ridiculous in our parent's eyes. Personally, I made potatoe cannons with steel pipes and gasoline. I "outgrew" potatoe cannons before deciding to venture into making ones using propane.


Dunno about the baggy/saggy pants history, but i do know that back in the 90s when we were all wearing our pants 5 sizes too big, i would *HAVE* to roll up one side of my pants whenever i rode a bike, otherwise it would get caught up in the chain or just get dirty from the oil etc.

So yeah fairly certain the one-leg-up part came from that.


----------



## bamfb2

snowklinger said:


> No he doesn't.
> 
> RKelly is a pimp and Kanye West is a pretender.


Guess my joke didn't work.

First guy said: _...plus when is stealing your *little sisters* clothes a fashion style?_

Now, RKelly was the one robbing the cradle, banging a 14 year old on camera. Hence the 'little sister' thing. Far as I know, Kanye is all legal on that front. Looks pretty pissed he got all up in Kardashian's junk though. How unhappy is he here:


----------



## snowklinger

bamfb2 said:


> Guess my joke didn't work.
> 
> First guy said: _...plus when is stealing your *little sisters* clothes a fashion style?_
> 
> Now, RKelly was the one robbing the cradle, banging a 14 year old on camera. Hence the 'little sister' thing. Far as I know, Kanye is all legal on that front. Looks pretty pissed he got all up in Kardashian's junk though. How unhappy is he here:


He always got a upside down smile.


----------



## david_z

bamfb2 said:


>


That dress looks like the carpet at a funeral home.


----------



## bamfb2

david_z said:


> That dress looks like the carpet at a funeral home.


Saw one funny headline that read:

*Kanye West Visibly Upset Taking Al Bundy’s Couch To 2013 Met Gala*


----------



## sabatoa

david_z said:


> Did you grow up in the early 1990s?
> 
> I can do normal jeans, straight or boot cut, I don't really wear "baggy" casual pants anymore (but back in the day I owned like, several pair of JNCOs), but I definitely have to wear baggy snow pants.


I hated you JNCO wearing muthafuckas.


----------



## sabatoa

bamfb2 said:


> Guess my joke didn't work.
> 
> First guy said: _...plus when is stealing your *little sisters* clothes a fashion style?_
> 
> Now, RKelly was the one robbing the cradle, banging a 14 year old on camera. Hence the 'little sister' thing. Far as I know, Kanye is all legal on that front. Looks pretty pissed he got all up in Kardashian's junk though. How unhappy is he here:


She looks like a floral whale.


----------



## bamfb2

sabatoa said:


> I hated you JNCO wearing muthafuckas.


I missed most of the trends growing up. Part of the bonus about not being able to afford anything (although I didn't think so at the time).

Bob's Surplus clothes: $20-25 Levis regular jeans and $15-20 dockers Dockers khakis. A couple of those per school year, some hanes white undershirts, and I was sweet.


----------



## sabatoa

bamfb2 said:


> I missed most of the trends growing up. Part of the bonus about not being able to afford anything (although I didn't think so at the time).
> 
> Bob's Surplus clothes: $20-25 Levis regular jeans and $15-20 dockers Dockers khakis. A couple of those per school year, some hanes white undershirts, and I was sweet.


haha, sounds like you were better off than I was.

#povertyolympics


----------



## snowklinger

I promoted some raves in the 90s. I had some JNCOs. :dunno:


----------



## ShredLife

hahahah JNCOs were for homos, even back then.... 







.... i had a pair 1 of chapter 7s tho, holy shit were those ridiculous - those were the real skaterskirt of the early to mid nineties.


----------



## bamfb2

sabatoa said:


> haha, sounds like you were better off than I was.
> 
> #povertyolympics


Ha, glad I didn't win! 

I can't complain. I had a roof over my head, food in my belly, and the ability to play sports (but not something expensive like snowboarding). That's enough for any kid.


----------



## the_dude

ShredLife said:


> hahahah JNCOs were for homos, even back then....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... i had a pair 1 of chapter 7s tho, holy shit were those ridiculous - those were the real skaterskirt of the early to mid nineties.


JNCO's, UFO Raver pants, and Breakdowns were absurd. Oner person per leg.

Element Carpenter jeans were great though.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze

tokyo_dom said:


> Dunno about the baggy/saggy pants history, but i do know that back in the 90s when we were all wearing our pants 5 sizes too big, i would *HAVE* to roll up one side of my pants whenever i rode a bike, otherwise it would get caught up in the chain or just get dirty from the oil etc.
> 
> So yeah fairly certain the one-leg-up part came from that.


This is why I love skinny leg jeans, especially the stretchy ones. I ripped up many flares and boot cuts in my bicycle chains. All my bikes are too legit for chain guards. It took me a long time to jump on the skinny leg bandwagon. i can't go back to regular jeans cause my pant legs are safe from bike chains with the skinny jeans,

Being in a winter climate it's good to have jeans that fit in boots and don't look stupid too. No more stepping on the bottom of the jeans and no soaking up puddles.


----------



## bamfb2

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> This is why I love skinny leg jeans, especially the stretchy ones. I ripped up many flares and boot cuts in my bicycle chains. All my bikes are too legit for chain guards. It took me a long time to jump on the skinny leg bandwagon. i can't go back to regular jeans cause my pant legs are safe from bike chains with the skinny jeans,
> 
> Being in a winter climate it's good to have jeans that fit in boots and don't look stupid too. No more stepping on the bottom of the jeans and no soaking up puddles.


Don't try to justify your passion for skinny jeans MTN. Nobody here is buying the 'bike chain' excuse.  They make products for that if its a huge problem, you know. Never really had one with my boot cut straight jeans.

What happens when skinnies become gay in 2 years?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

I had JNCO and Zonz back in grade school (the 1991-1999 1st through 8th was my age group) and I'm glad the trend is to skinny stretch pants now. They work way better than the baggies of the 90s though I still have baggy and skinny outerwear.

Slouchies, or whatever they're called, look f'cking sweet ... I'm definitely going to adopt this trend so I can, as shredlife so eloquently stated, flag down other flamers in large groups of people.

The worst style, IMO, was the the boot cut AE/Abercrombie/Hollister/Gap etc. fad of 1999 through mid 2000's. At least they were low-rise so they didn't look completely goofy.


----------



## bamfb2

CheeseForSteeze said:


> The worst style, IMO, was the the boot cut AE/Abercrombie/Hollister/Gap etc. fad of 1999 through mid 2000's. At least they were low-rise so they didn't look completely goofy.



Those are still in in most places (and countries). That's cowboy style bro. bootcut straight leg ftw. Not too thin, not too fat.

Nothing worse than seeing fat (or even thick muscled) people in skinny jeans.

It's like seeing huge 250lb weight lifters wearing those small white sneaker shoes (euro style). They look like the elephants from Fantasia.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

I get why farmhands and dudes who wear boots or work shoes wore boot cuts but every suburban kid was rocking them at the turn of the century with their Doc Martens. And the flares kept getting wider and wider to the point of ridiculousness. I dunno, I always found my straight legs and tapers did fine with my Wolverines at work.


----------



## david_z

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I get why farmhands and dudes who wear boots or work shoes wore boot cuts but every suburban kid was rocking them at the turn of the century with their Doc Martens. And the flares kept getting wider and wider to the point of ridiculousness. I dunno, I always found my straight legs and tapers did fine with my Wolverines at work.


As a recovering college frat boy, yeah, what those brands referred to as "bootcut" in the early/mid-2000's was really more of a "bellbottom". I'd challenge anyone to dig up a pair of their dad's jeans from circa 1977, and match them with a pair of A&F "bootcut" jeans from 2001. I bet they're the exact same.

But there's nothing wrong with a traditional bootcut, a la Levi's 527.


----------



## ShredLife

carhartt double-fronts. everything else is for pussies.


----------



## bamfb2

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I get why farmhands and dudes who wear boots or work shoes wore boot cuts but every suburban kid was rocking them at the turn of the century with their Doc Martens. And the flares kept getting wider and wider to the point of ridiculousness. I dunno, I always found my straight legs and tapers did fine with my Wolverines at work.


I got you. Docs suck (imo) and flares just do not work for anything (except for the odd Saturday night fever dance off).

I like my straight boot cuts with sneakers of some sort. I also have some old school vintage boots which look sweat with them. No heal drag.

I favor a cross between skinny and boot cut. Got a nice pair of quicksilver vintage silver editions that works well (cheap too - $50).


----------



## davidj

CheeseForSteeze said:


> So what is the deal with these? I went by the local skate park the other day and all the kiddies are wearing them. I had to google this to figure out what the fuck they were even called. When did this even happen? Can't they just sag their jeans like we did in the 90s? I sound like an old fogie saying that, I guess, but whatever.
> 
> For those that don't know what I'm talking about, Google image it. Here's one:


Did anyone watch Justin Bieber and will.i.am at the billboard awards? Hoo boy, I'm a convert now... I want me a pair of these. :eusa_clap:


----------



## bamfb2

davidj said:


> Did anyone watch Justin Bieber and will.i.am at the billboard awards? Hoo boy, I'm a convert now... I want me a pair of these. :eusa_clap:


whew. not something you want to admit in public man.


----------



## AntipodeanSam

They are for "men" with no leg muscle and want to look like they are wearing ill fitting nappies


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze

bamfb2 said:


> I got you. Docs suck (imo) and flares just do not work for anything (except for the odd Saturday night fever dance off).
> 
> I like my straight boot cuts with sneakers of some sort. I also have some old school vintage boots which look sweat with them. No heal drag.
> 
> I favor a cross between skinny and boot cut. Got a nice pair of quicksilver vintage silver editions that works well (cheap too - $50).


50 dollars is cheap? Compared to what? 

I live in the Rue 21 realm where the jeans go on sale for 10 dollars. Not gonna spend 50 dollars on jeans.


----------



## bamfb2

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> 50 dollars is cheap? Compared to what?
> 
> I live in the Rue 21 realm where the jeans go on sale for 10 dollars. Not gonna spend 50 dollars on jeans.


Try getting a decent pair in Australia (Sydney). $50 is pretty good imo. Certainly better than the $300+ everyone else is wearing.


----------



## davidj

bamfb2 said:


> whew. not something you want to admit in public man.


Yup, fo sho 




AntipodeanSam said:


> They are for "men" with no leg muscle and want to look like they are wearing ill fitting nappies


Your turn of phrase... :bowdown:


----------



## neni

Common guys... it's not nice to make fun of someone who needs to wear medical aid stuff. We all look silly if wearing orthopedic supports, splints,*braces, surgical stockings... These poor guys have the medical prescription for blue balls trousers.


----------



## bamfb2

neni said:


> Common guys... it's not nice to make fun of someone who needs to wear medical aid stuff. We all look silly if wearing orthopedic supports, splints,*braces, surgical stockings... These poor guys have the medical prescription for blue balls trousers.


And they'll need to get treatment for crotch rot eventually. Sorry, had to go there. It's all I can think of when I see those things.


----------



## swetasinha

It is good looking attactive design and more comfortable to wear. these advantage are: 
Durable
Flattering
Great Colour
Quality Material:dizzy:


----------



## swetasinha

hi good looking


----------



## Riley212

this is what it looks like if you wear a turtle neck as pants (and sew up the head hole)


----------



## Deacon

Of all the threads to necro, you pick THIS gem??
:icon_scratch:


----------



## AcroPhile

Reminds me of this:


----------



## Deacon

Lolol
"stay OLD, bro!"


----------



## jimmyj7090

CheeseForSteeze said:


>



Get off my lawn!


----------



## snownstuff

ShredLife said:


> carhartt double-fronts. everything else is for pussies.


Greatest pants ever


----------



## Steezus Christ

holy crap shredlife is becoming my favourite member of this forum more and more every day. his posts are gold!


----------



## linvillegorge

Swung through Breck on Saturday. Half the guys there were wearing these ridiculous looking britches. WTF...


----------



## ShredLife

these pants killed hip hop.


----------



## linvillegorge

These pants killed masculinity.


----------



## Art Bell

This is a look that needs to die.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Oh look, it's a thread full of dads.


----------



## SnowOwl

I hope every faggle that wears these dies off and can't reproduce due to natural selection.


----------



## ShredLife

SnowOwl said:


> I hope every faggle that wears these dies off and can't reproduce due to natural selection.


natural selection due directly to self-imposed testicle strangulation.


----------



## SnowOwl

ShredLife said:


> natural selection due directly to self-imposed testicle strangulation.


Precisely

10char


----------



## redfox

tokyo_dom said:


> You know they say that as you get older, you lose the ability to adapt to new styles and fashions. And that most people stop trying to keep up with fashion in your 30s.
> 
> What you see your folks wearing (and think looks uncool), is what was cool when they were in their 30s. Back even further, high waisted slacks and fedoras were popular and thats what the oldtimers wear now.
> 
> So this is my sticking point I guess. I refuse to follow trendy fashion if it includes this, and I am fairly certain that to these dropcrotch wearing teens, i look like an old fart whatever i think looks good.
> 
> 
> Dammit, getting old.


Damn I've turned 30 a few years early. I'll wear skinnies since I'm a twig but there is no way in hell I'd think about touching those. Then again I wouldn't be caught with half my ass hanging out of my pants.

Is it just me or does it look like that dude took a dump in his stretch skinnies and now he's walk'n all funny trying to figure out what the hell just happened.


----------



## JT704

Looks like the pants Shaun white rides in


----------



## a bag of it

Rick Owens is a california based designer who has been credited as the first person to successfully blend streetwear with high fashion. He is the reason these are popular. I honestly like a lot of the styles that he has helped create and it's a welcomed change from flannels in skinny jeans we've seen non stop for the past 5+ years. I don't understand all the blind hate here, you guys probably all dress like shit. (cwutididthar)


----------



## SoCalSoul




----------



## HurtonBair

The upside is that when this poor misguided kid gets kicked in the nuts by all you grumpy old men, he is protected by that vast air pocket.

Then he can have babies and grow old telling folks kids don't know how to dress.


----------



## NickBates

Definitely Dope. Drop crotch pants in general are pretty sick I am not sure about jeans more like drop crotch jogging pants


----------



## Deacon

NickBates said:


> Definitely Dope. Drop crotch pants in general are pretty sick I am not sure about jeans more like drop crotch jogging pants


from mouths of babes...


----------



## ThredJack

Those Bieber pants are dumb.


----------



## linvillegorge

NickBates said:


> Definitely Dope. Drop crotch pants in general are pretty sick I am not sure about jeans more like drop crotch jogging pants


You definitely have to be on some hardcore dope to think those things are "dope". :laugh:


----------



## ridinbend

Qwertyuiop


----------



## Deacon

ridinbend said:


> Qwertyuiop


those are super dope. if only I could get thoze with my favorite nfl team on themz. damn g.


----------



## chomps1211

The Deacon said:


> those are super dope. if only I could get thoze with my favorite nfl team on themz. damn g.


LOL Deac!!! You B one Groovy Hep Kat!!! :thumbsup:








.....as long as we're talking useless tacky styles and lingo! 

Trolling season seems to starting early this year! :dunno:


----------



## Joe77

I like to see the shirts tucked in too. 



JT704 said:


> Looks like the pants Shaun white rides in


How does he get away with a super wide stance wearing that?


----------

